#  1

## OlgaK

1  .1.3, 7.70.147
           . ?           .

----------


## 3.A.B

,      2 (    ) .? :quest:

----------


## OlgaK



----------


## 3.A.B

.       .

----------


## OlgaK

-    .           ..    ?!

----------


## 3.A.B

,  ,      ,    ,      .

----------


## OlgaK

-...  :Wink:

----------


## 3.A.B

, . :write:  
       ,      .  .

----------


## OlgaK

?

----------

*OlgaK*,        ?  :Wink:

----------


## OlgaK

,     .,    ,   .     ...

----------


## OlgaK

-  .    1?

----------


## Desperado

180  " ",    3    .

----------


## SagittaR

150 "   "?          .

----------


## Lopux

> 1  .1.3, 7.70.147
>            . ?


    ?

----------


## OlgaK

> 150 "   "?          .


,     ?

----------


## OlgaK

> ?


99 68.11

----------


## Lopux

90.3

----------


## Lopux

*OlgaK*, 
        , ?          1   :Frown:

----------


## Lopux

,   !    !  :yes:

----------


## SagittaR

> ,     ?


       ,  -

----------


## Kirushe4ka

?

----------


## .



----------


## Tortilla

...
 3  ...

----------


## Kirushe4ka

!

----------

